# He disappeared?



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

So i got my new betta for my 10gal on wednesday and he has happily been swimming around enjoying himself. This morning I was watching him swim and He was just having a blast, and I went out to get him some tank mates. (5 rasbora's and 2 zebra snails) and when i came down stairs to check on him.. He was no where to be found? My tank is only 10gal, with lots of plants, a skull thing (which i lifted and he wasn't there) and a piece of drift wood that you can't really get into.. The tank has a hood so its not like he could have gotten out, and I checked the filter just incase. Not there either. Now he has 5 fishies swimming around and 2 snails and hes still not there. Starting to get worried now but I dont know how he could have just vanished?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

oooh no! check around your tank really well. Bettas are excellent jumpers.Hopefully he is just hiding somewhere in the tank real well.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea i hope so too! But the tank is fully covered. I just dont understand!! D:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there any way he could have jumped out the cutout area where the filter goes?:shock:


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope! I checked all around even if he could have. Im stunned! and sad! I hope hes asleep somewhere..


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

There was one time that I thought my first Betta had completely disappeared.

He was just hiding in the corner behind the filter and I didn't notice him.

Check all the odd little places he could be- behind the filter, under the plants, etc.

We have had mollies and plecos jump out of our 20 gallon guppy tank that does have a hood on it. It happens.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

wildmagic713 said:


> There was one time that I thought my first Betta had completely disappeared.
> 
> He was just hiding in the corner behind the filter and I didn't notice him.
> 
> ...


Oh no. But wouldnt I have found him around the tank if he had jumped?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He's a magician and did *poof* I'm gone *lol*!!
Hope u find him and that he's ok!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Take everything out, if you can, he might be hiding in a forgotten corner. Bettas can squeeze through the smallest openings. I saw it with my own eyes today when Pallas jumped and it was too late to save him. I really hope you find your guy!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my I just did and hes not anywhere!  How the hell do you loose a fish! Oh man. I just dont get how I didn't even find a carcass if he is dead?


----------



## badfish123 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm... Bettas can survive by breathing atmoshere. Check on your hood he might have gotten stuck there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Still no luck  I just went and took everything out and he is no where to be found. I am at a loss.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep an eye out and try sweeping around with your net. If your betta is a really dark shade or really light he might be able to hide himself. Check any and everywhere even behind the tank if he managed to jump. Try looking everywhere and if you have to break the rules and tap the glass.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea i checked the WHOLE tank, its only 10gal so its not that big. And I took everything out, nothing. He is bright red and blue... very hard to 'misplace'


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

-If he's on the floor, he could have flopped around a bit distancing himself from the location of the tank.

-Do you have other pets that may have thought he was a snack?

-I recall reading a past poster whose betta jumped out and got stuck on the curtains of all things.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there any way he could have gotten into your filter? 
I remember when I had tank when I was younger we had a neon tetra get stuck in the filter, he was alright surprisingly.
I would check there, I hope you find him and he is ok.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

When Cleo's tank got knocked over in the living room, I panicked and searched the whole living room..couldn't find him anywhere...went into my room to get another towel to clean up...and he was there on the floor in my room!:shock:
Apparently they can hop wiggle flop quite a ways.
I hope you can find him. I know how upsetting it can be.:-(


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Just last weekend my baby angelfish disappeared. Literally. My mom called me and I'm like "THAT DOES NOT HAPPEN WOMAN!" and she said she looked hours checked the filter blah blah... I didn't believe it.

Well she got herself caught in the filter. Somehow she was in the tube that ran up, she didn't get all the way sucked in. So when you looked inside she wasn't there.

I'd seriously take your whole filter apart even the tubing and search. You'd be surprised...

On a side note, she did die because she was in there so long, but also because she was sick. Poor thing, she was only a few weeks old! But I did everything I could for her so I'm trying not to beat myself up for it, things like that happen, ya know?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG your right! I just found him all twisted up in a circle in the filter  omg omg omg, how did this happen!!!!! The bottom of the filter is covered! It has like grills. I have so saddend by this what the heck!! I checked the filter and I saw some red and I was like whats that? I lifted the tube and I guess he fell out. Wow that is just horrifying. I feel terrible. Just this morning he was fine and lively and swimming around.

RIP skrillex


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh gosh. I'm sorry.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Ariel1719 said:


> OMG your right! I just found him all twisted up in a circle in the filter  omg omg omg, how did this happen!!!!! The bottom of the filter is covered! It has like grills. I have so saddend by this what the heck!! I checked the filter and I saw some red and I was like whats that? I lifted the tube and I guess he fell out. Wow that is just horrifying. I feel terrible. Just this morning he was fine and lively and swimming around.
> 
> RIP skrillex


I'm so sorry for your loss.
My guess is that he must have jumped in were the water comes out, bettas can jump quite high when they are motivated.
I have no idea why he would have done that though, bettas normally stay away from currents.
Don't blame yourself, there is no way this could have been predicted.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Awe, I am sorry for your loss.:-(


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Poor baby ... he was a gorgeous little fish. These things happen though, things you can't control. I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww I was so worried I was right!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry! My favorite fish ever, the guy in my avatar, died when he was sucked into the filter. It's so hard when a completely healthy fish meets an untimely death because of a freak accident like this. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

oh wow thats so tramatic! I'm so sorry. I wonder how he got in there.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That's too bad, but things like that happen sometimes. Don't beat yourself up over it. I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

That's awful  It sucks losing fish we love  I lost Mister Fishy I almost three weeks ago for unknown reasons. I thought he was getting better after his color had faded and I woke up one morning and he was gone 

Thank god my boys can't get sucked up because the intake has a grill on it and I've got the spot where the water comes out baffled with a sponge so there's no way in.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks guys  Its such a shame, he was so young and so healthy and had such a bright healthy 10gal home for his future! And then for it just to end like that. It is just so wrong! I had to get my dad to take him out as i couldn't bare to look at him. He was so beautiful 

RIP Skrillex<3


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss he was such a beautiful fish what a shame


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw gosh. That is really sad.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i would tear the tank apart. If the plants are alive stick em in a bucket of water check the drift wood CAREFULLY they LOVE hiding. 
tear every thing out cup the new inhabitants and everything.
check behind the tank under the tank on the floor everywhere they can live out of the water but not for too long.

then again thats what i would do


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sooo sooo sorry for ur loss!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

What color is your betta? I've taken care of a friends blue betta. It was inside the 5 stalks of a blue silk plant. Blue Moon was the exact same color as the plant. didn't notice it for 2 days. I was freaking out cause it was my friends.:shock:


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, but i found him, deceased in the filter.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I was following your other thread about getting the tank ready, missed the one about you bringing him home and this thread. He was very pretty. I know this might be horrible to say, but did you try bringing him back to the store? Many stores have a policy where you can return deceased fish within a certain amount of time and get your money back. I know it's not fun to think about, but from what I read you didn't have him for very long.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!   Don't blame yourself, some bettas just do freak things... I remember one forum member posted a video of her betta jumping into the filter for fun. The fish would literally jump into the current, hang out inside the filter for awhile, then jump back out for no apparent reason. Sometimes weird things just happen, so try not to take the loss too personally....

He was a beautiful boy, and you gave him a life better than most would have! Rest in peace little guy...


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss =[, these things happen.. i almost lost one of my fish to a gravel vaccume incident but he made it ok.. but ive had the missing fish thing happen to me except it was an oto and 4 years later i still never found him or any remains.. and ive taken apart the tank and its been moved half a douzen times ..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

